

Open Standard Media Player (HTML5, jQuery) - jessor
http://www.mediafront.org/project/osmplayer

======
edd
This really doesn't work so well with ClickToFlash installed. I couldn't watch
any of the movies on the demo player by clicking on any of the play buttons.
They seem to be (I assume) hiding the video behind a poster image and trying
to start the video playing before they remove the poster. With ClickToFlash as
I never see the flash player to click I just get stuck looking at the poster
frame.

Also the name, OSM, is very similar to Adobes "open" player framework, OSMF,
<http://www.opensourcemediaframework.com/>. That could get confusing.

Other than that nice idea.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Why's it trying to play flash if you've got an HTML5 browser that supports
H.264?

------
warfangle
(prefix edit: I am railing against their demo, not the technology itself.
Worked fine on chrome/vista ultimate. Does anyone know if it works for icecast
streaming audio?)

Really, really don't like the interaction design of the thumbnail chooser.
It's quite annoying to use. Other than that, neat toy I suppose...

If I've said it once, I've said it a million times: if you roll your own
scrollbars, make sure they work like the scrollbars everywhere else on every
operating system you plan on supporting. E.g., if a container is scrollable,
it should listen to the mousewheel. If you can't get your special custom
scrollbars to support the mousewheel, DON'T BUILD THEM.

The auto-scrolling-when-highlighting-the-top-or-bottom-thumbnail is also quite
annoying. Think about this:

1\. I see the bottom thumbnail, want to click on it

2\. Thing moves automatically. Whoa.

3\. All of a sudden, the thing I wanted to click on is _no longer under my
mouse cursor_. Now I have to _think_ and move my cursor yet again

4\. Rollover actions like this _do not work on touch mobile devices_ (thank
god)

------
sandGorgon
With Chromium on linux, and ffmpeg-nonfree, this is the only player that works
_reasonably_ well. Seeking is still a little borked for me and unreliable.

Youtube' html5 player, jillion's player, etc. dont work reliably for me. I'm
not sure whether that is chiefly due to difference of the encoded video
itself.

------
bcl
This looks like an interesting project with alot of potential, but with Chrome
on OSX the video for Theora wouldn't play past the opening title, the mp4 was
jerky and sucked up most of the available CPU and the others didn't work at
all.

For this to be useful for websites to embed they need to make the player
easily theme able, like jwplayer for flash (I didn't look at the docs, so this
may already be in place).

Good luck to them, they have a nice start!

------
nathos
Nice, but I'm still anxiously awaiting the release of SublimeVideo:
<http://jilion.com/sublime/video>

~~~
jessor
Looks great, too. Thanks.

------
CoryMathews
Really, really buggy in opera.. They kinda missed the point to jQuery if its
not cross browser.

------
iaskwhy
Crashed here: Chrome on Windows 7 (64).

